# AKC Dog Show and Agility Trials in Tallahassee, FL



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Will anyone be going this weekend, 2/27/11 - 2/28/11? I live in Tallahassee and will be attending as an observer and was just wondering if anyone will be showing or observing like me? I would love to put a face to a name and say a quick hello and good luck to anyone showing. Being new to the wonderful world of poodles I am not sure of the proper protocol in this situation. I certainly would NOT want to be a pest in a stressful time and understand if admiring and rooting on at a distance is the way to go.


----------

